

Ask HN: Any good newsletter related to photography? - anujkk

Anyone can help me discover some good newsletter related to photography? or online magazines with good quality content?
======
esw
This is a good one (often about the business of photography):
[http://www.aphotoeditor.com/](http://www.aphotoeditor.com/)

------
dear
I subscribe to 2 entirely FREE photography magazines on my iPad:

Light & Landscape Magazine

Extraordinary Vision

------
vinhnx
I subscribe to Unsplash: unsplash.com

